# External Metal Fire Escapes



## Razzazzika (Apr 12, 2011)

How high do those things usually go? My fiancee brought up a valid point when I was reading her a part of my story, I had the guy on the 19th floor of a building and he tried to get out of the building using the fire escape. She told me that they don't go that high. I tried to look around the internet to find how high they do go to no avail. Probably anyone who lives in a city could tell me really, I don't live in one.


----------



## The Backward OX (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube - 19th floor fire escape window POV


----------



## Razzazzika (Apr 12, 2011)

That's the internal fire escape. Thanks though. I was referring to those metal ones you find on the outside of buildings. I'm pretty sure from my searching that they don't go much higher than the 4th or 5th floor of the building, but I was wondering if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## SeverinR (May 13, 2011)

The external ones are on older buildings, if they have them, I would assume they go to the top.
So if they built 19+ story buildings then there should be fire escapes to the top.

Book Tower and Book Building | Buildings of Detroit
this one has 36 stories

I guess I am a little late, but if someone else needs to know.


----------



## Razzazzika (May 13, 2011)

late schmate, I haven't rewritten that scene yet and you just told me exactly what I wanted to hear, 19 is def not too high for an external fire escape.
Thanks a bunch ^_^


----------



## SeverinR (May 17, 2011)

no problem


----------

